# Bob's router tables



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj3:

I have looked at some of your router tables. Hunting through the old threads can take quite some time.

What do you like to make the tops out of? Are your tables mobile? If so, what do you use.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

" tables mobile? " yes to a point, that's to say I can move them about the shop and out the garage door,,,for the long jobs..I use casters most of the time with one pair with locks but I also use lock boards, that's to say a 2" hole in the ends so the caster drops in and lock the cabinet in place,, sometimes the lock type casters do let the cabinet move sometimes but the drop and lock type will hold any cabinet in place...

Tops,,,,I used just about everything, MDF,hardboard on top of MDF ,plywood,plastic over MDF,phenolic,etc. the one I like best is the phenolic tops.

I do like to keep it KISS,,, as Harry calls it (keep it super simple)..just 2 sides and no back or front...to speak about...

=============



S Bolton said:


> Bobj3:
> 
> I have looked at some of your router tables. Hunting through the old threads can take quite some time.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

where can you get the phenolic tops?

Best method of leveling a router plate in a table?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

The price will scare you off,,,very high price stuff...Amazon for just one of them eBay for one more http://www.mcmaster.com/

" Best method of leveling a router plate in a table? " I like to use Allen set screws....the norm is 8 of them...in that way you have no sag...

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-501-0...d_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1214425897&sr=8-3


==============


S Bolton said:


> where can you get the phenolic tops?
> 
> Best method of leveling a router plate in a table?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

The picture on Amazon looks like one of your router tops. Did you get that one?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Yep, you got it , I have two of them 

=========




S Bolton said:


> The picture on Amazon looks like one of your router tops. Did you get that one?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't envision you buying something like that. I person who makes his own knobs I thought probably would make his own table.

The tables stay flat?

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I see on the Woodpecker's website that they claim MDF is flatter than phenolic. I suppose that is a sales pitch.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

It was to hard to pass on ,, I got the Orange one for 246.oo complete less router and the other one for under 100.oo bucks..

"The tables stay flat?" = yes very Flat and true...I have many other ones in the shop that I have made but I like the phenolic ones the best...


http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...strio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet.html
==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you mind me asking how many router tables you have in all. Also, did you make the horizontal one or is that the MCLS?

Can I get one for under 100 bucks somewhere?

thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I got the horz. from MLCS at the right price also, with a full set of bits...for 125.oo again it was hard to pass on...

" Can I get one for under 100 bucks somewhere?" that I don't know I was at the right place at the right time...I do dig alot on the net for the best prices..


" Do you mind me asking how many router tables you have in all " not at all I have 12...  10 in my shop and 2 in my sons shop..
==========

=====


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well BJ, I just guess you'll have to build another one to get a baker's dozen.

Ed........


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ could start a shortage on phenolic. Prices shoot up. People angry, waiting in line and only the people on this forum would know who the culprit was. Would we tell on him?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

I have been playing with that ideal for some time now,,,,This one can and will hold 4 routers in one cabinet, this should take some of the load off the floor space the others are taking up. 

I have a drawing of it in my gallery  looks something like a stove top with 4 burners .... hahahahaha 

I have all the routers and the base mounting plates,casters,hardware set to one side just looking for the right deal on the top stock...
It looks like it's going to be 3/8" thick poly.on top of 3/4" MDF so the base plate will sit just right in the pocket hole, that I can get off eBay for the right price.

What Is UHMW/poly.?​ *(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)*​ *UHMW Polymer (plastic) is a linear polyethylene with a molecular weight in the range of 3,000,000 to 6,000,000. This value represents the "average molecular weight". Therefore UHMW is 10 times heavier than regular high density polyethylene.*​ 
*Characteristics:*​ 




*The highest abrasion resistance*
*Outstanding impact strength even at low temperatures*
*Excellent sliding material due to low coefficient of friction*
*Self-lubricating*
*Easily machined with common woodworking tools*
==========

http://cgi.ebay.com/UHMW-Sheet-Natural-1-4-x-13-x-24_W0QQitemZ370040915235QQihZ024QQcategoryZ61798QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


=============



karateed said:


> Well BJ, I just guess you'll have to build another one to get a baker's dozen.
> 
> Ed........


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Highly interesting. Please send any details you can.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Will do, the last table I made was the 3/4" MDF and some 1/4" poly. and I was amazed how slick and smooth it is,,,the board just slides so neat  almost no drag at all...I used some super 3M #90 glue to hold to the MDF and have been waiting a bit to see if it comes up and it's still fast and tight just like the day I made it...

Plus it is FLAT and TRUE ,,,,,  ( see my post on Small Router Table for more info)
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

========





S Bolton said:


> Highly interesting. Please send any details you can.
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. I don't know how I missed that one. I may be wasn't on the forum yet. Question: How did you get the router base to fit so well? 

That is one neat little router table. I will read the whole thing, and my question probably will be answered, but that router plate seems to fit perfectly into the hole you made.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

" How did you get the router base to fit so well? " just lucky I guess 

Jusk joking ,, just cut it out then sand it a little bit ,then test for fit...
over and over until it's just right..

==========






S Bolton said:


> Wow. I don't know how I missed that one. I may be wasn't on the forum yet. Question: How did you get the router base to fit so well?
> 
> That is one neat little router table. I will read the whole thing, and my question probably will be answered, but that router plate seems to fit perfectly into the hole you made.
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

How did you get it so level (router plate seems very level to surface). How much do you think you have in that table. That thing is slick (pun and no pun).

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

About 10.00 dollars or so most of it made up with stuff I had around the shop, left overs...the top was a sign that I pulled out of the trash...the router plate is off a PC that was removed to mount to a router table the MDF was some that was water stained that could not be used on anything else,the out let box and cord from my son who said do you want this...  junk , I have off the job that we can't used..the base cabinet was from a garage sale item...junk wood but it's works for what I needed at the time...the fence was part of a 10 pcs. pack I got off eBay for 10.oo bucks...the other stuff was just around the shop...

" How did you get it so level " that's the best part of doing it this way, the MDF if FLAT and the hole in the plastic for the plate ,,,that it just sits on...no pocket hole needed to speak about...just a drop hole for the router.

===========





S Bolton said:


> How did you get it so level (router plate seems very level to surface). How much do you think you have in that table. That thing is slick (pun and no pun).
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, so the router plate and the white top plastic material are the exact same thickness?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Right on the button Steve 


========





S Bolton said:


> Ok, so the router plate and the white top plastic material are the exact same thickness?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks. You should be doing books in your spare time.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, can you get this Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene in different sizes off Ebay. If you can and you can give my a link?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Here's just one of many on eBay 


http://cgi.ebay.com/UHMW-3-8-WHITE-25-3-8-x-17-1-2_W0QQitemZ130214430963QQihZ003QQcategoryZ61798QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

====
http://cgi.ebay.com/UHMW-repro-blac...ryZ61798QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=


=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I assume you can cut it with a table saw?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

Yes it cuts like wood in a way, but it's stringy stuff when you cut it..

I broke a good 3/8" carb.bit off with that stuff ,made one pass and went back for one more and it locked the bit right up and snap it right off....had to find the TP chop chop.....


=========



S Bolton said:


> I assume you can cut it with a table saw?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, would this work:

1. Buy a sheet of 3/8 inch uhmw. Get a decent size.

2. Mount the router directly to the UHMW sheet.

3. Mount the UHMW to a peice of 3/4 inch plywood or MDF.

4. Cut out a hole in the plywood or MDF so the router hangs clear of it.

I would like a router that is completey flaw for a Katie or Gifkins jig and this would seem to ensure it.

Thoughts?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

That would work great but I would not glue it down to the MDF, just use 4 flat head Allen screw and some tee-nuts to hold the top in place and then get one more UMHW panel and cut a a hole for a standard mounting plate 9 x 12 so can use the table for other routing jobs as well...


==========



S Bolton said:


> Bob, would this work:
> 
> 1. Buy a sheet of 3/8 inch uhmw. Get a decent size.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Great thinking. I wish I could find a 20 x 20 peice.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I would drop a email to the same guy on eBay he just may have it ,,his add said he would cut it free of charge,, so it sounds like he may have some bigger stuff as well... 


=


S Bolton said:


> Great thinking. I wish I could find a 20 x 20 peice.
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I did email him but haven't heard back. Well, I am in no rush.

Have a nice one.

sb


----------

